# lubricating ballscrews and slides on 6040 router.



## j ferguson (Mar 5, 2017)

I have a Chinese 6040 router which has served me well especially after I realized the lead screws were metric not imperial.  Duh!
I've been using Super Lube PTFE to lubricate the ballscrews and rails.  The wipers within the slides and ball-screw housings seem pretty effective since both screws and rails seem to be dry after I've run machine.  Would you use something else and if so, what and why?

John


----------

